# Blackest Gel Liner



## NikitaMoor (Jan 28, 2012)

So I know that many gel liner are INTENSELY Dark BUT i'm looking for the blackest out of all gel liners and also the blackest pencil,
  	What do you think is the blackest gel liner?
  	How does t compare to other like bobbi brown and mac?
  	Is it the blackest you ever tried?


----------



## PinkBasset (Jan 28, 2012)

Inglot has a super deep dark black gel liner. I haven't tried it myself, so I don't know how it performs, but it's very intense black. I've heard it's quite dry though, but again, I don't know it personally. I use Mac Blacktrack fluidline, it's very black too. The Urban Decay Ink For Eyes in Zero is quite black also. The blackest pencils I know are Urban Decay Perversion and Mac Feline.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 29, 2012)

I've also heard Inglot's gel liner is quite dry, but it's excellent for the waterline.  Anyhoo, can't answer to blackest gel eyeliner, but blackest pencil (on a budget), I'd say Prestige Total Intensity eyeliner in Deepest Black.


----------



## coffee1 (Jan 31, 2012)

I swatched a bunch of black pencil & gel liners on my blog. Here's a photo




  	The bottom three are the gel liners, and as you can see the Maybelline is pretty black.  The top three are pencils, and I definitely recommend the Prestige total intensity pencil - it's the blackest and it held up the best when I did a wear test. If you want to see more photos and stuff, you can read about it here.


----------



## BadLeslie (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm going to toss in another vote for Inglot AMC Gel Eyeliner in #77 matte black. I also have Blacktrack but the Inglot one just blows it out of the water. It's very opaque and black, almost velvety looking, and doesn't budge the moment it sets.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Feb 5, 2012)

I still like MUFE's Aqua Black, but it may not be the blackest.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow!  That Prestige liner is stunning!  Is it sad that I'd want to rock that as a lip liner?  LOL!


----------



## MsButterfly (Feb 7, 2012)

I like MAC Blacktrack for a gel eyeliner and it's a dark black. I'm still searching for a elusive black pencil  eyeliner and reading rec's in this post


----------



## BadLeslie (Feb 10, 2012)

coffee1 said:


> I swatched a bunch of black pencil & gel liners on my blog. Here's a photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




	This is a great comparison. It reminds me of a post Temptalia did a while back where she swatched a bunch of black pencil eye pencils trying to find the blackest of the blacks: Black Eyeliner Comparisons

  	I think Perversion by UD is right up there with the Prestige liner!


----------



## coffee1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks  I have a lot of fun playing around with makeup and comparing things!!


----------



## Babylard (Feb 10, 2012)

the blackest pencil i've tried is malani liquifeye in the black shade. once it dries down it doesn't budge. blacktrack is the only gel i've tried, but i'll go over it with the maybeline master precise eyestudio pen in black which makes it super black


----------



## Beauty Beast (Nov 13, 2020)

It's true Inglot is superblack and superstay. It lasts long without smudge. Curious is that Inglot is one of most favourite makeup artist eyeliner all over the world. I recommend Make-Up Atelier Paris too. If you looking for something in beautydrugs try Meybelline Lasting Drama.


----------

